# The Best 2000-2010 Cartoon Network Show of all Time?



## DavyChan (May 14, 2015)

What was your favorite childhood CN show? and Why?


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

Wrong section. 

Powerpuff Girls was prolly my favorite coming up.


----------



## Succubus (May 14, 2015)

not a fan of cartoon network show I was a huge fan of nickelodeon during '90s era when after dat I dont watch cartoons that much anymore

voting for Looney Tunes Ive never watched a new version (dat show looks crappy) tho but such as classic title


----------



## Swarmy (May 14, 2015)

I would have picked Cow and Chicken but it was a 90s show 

So going with Samurai Jack


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Teen Titans I guess.


----------



## Tapion (May 14, 2015)

Cant decide.

I never cared for these.

Camp Lazlo
My Gym Partner's a Monkey
Johnny Test


----------



## Dr. White (May 14, 2015)

It was hard for me, but I had to go with the Regular Show. Way more relevant to my life growing up as a teen, and it reminded me to take life less seriously like I did in early high school after I graduated senior year.

It's also a chill show that even parents and adults can watch and enjoy because of it's lowkey adult humor, and references.

Close second is Ed Edd n Eddy.


----------



## Samavarti (May 14, 2015)

Justice League/ Justice League Unlimited, though i really liked  Samurai Jack  as well.


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2015)

I thought Stunna changed his name.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

I didn't really watch cartoons during these years.  Where is the 1990-2000 thread?  How about the 1980-1990 thread?


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I thought Stunna changed his name.


thas funny

the only shows on the poll I didn't like at some point or another are Flapjack, Chowder, and Johnny Test. turrible.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2015)

No Jonny Bravo? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Xiammes (May 14, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> No Jonny Bravo? Get the fuck out of here.



Johnny was the 90's, also this poll is to hard, please allow to pick multiples.


----------



## Jeff (May 15, 2015)

There's a reason why that creepy ass ghost guy and his "return the slaaaab" voice still rings out in my head every so often.  Courage the Cowardly Dog was essential for me to overcome my...cowardice.  It was entertaining, funny, yet made you feel warm and fuzzy inside when Courage would somehow succeed despite being scared as fuck.

Not to mention his impersonations of the episode's villain was always awesome.

Besides that, anyone else not watch the top 7 or so series on the poll?  Other than Foster's Home I didn't watch most of them once, probably because they were popular when I was already over CN besides Adult Swim.


----------



## martryn (May 15, 2015)

In the year 2000 I was 17 years old, so I didn't really watch cartoons anymore.  On CN I basically just tuned in for anime during Adult Swim or Toonami.  However, I will say that I watched more than my fair share of Teen Titans, and I had a friend back in those days that was a huge fan of DC and, therefore, Teen Titans and Justice League.  When we'd hang out he'd have that shit on in the background occasionally.  So I'll vote Teen Titans.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 15, 2015)

>*ctfl + f "Danny Phantom"*
>0 results

Hmmmmm....


----------



## Jeff (May 15, 2015)

Wasn't Danny Phantom on Nick?


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 15, 2015)

This is between Justice League, Teen Titans, and Foster's for me. Damn this is tough but I think I'll go with Justice League.


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2015)

Dexter was my favorite as a kid


----------



## teddy (May 15, 2015)

Sticking strictly with the timeline of the title i'm torn between justice league, samurai jack, and teen titans


----------



## Rocky (May 15, 2015)

Courage had by far the most memorable episodes out of any of those.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]p81_kAFdyr8[/YOUTUBE]


That's why I voted Justice League


----------



## Imagine (May 15, 2015)

JLA/JLAU
Samurai Jack
Ed Edd n Eddy
Teen Titans 

In that order


----------



## Aduro (May 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> [YOUTUBE]p81_kAFdyr8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> That's why I voted Justice League



[YOUTUBE]2Qy4EIvvVj4[/YOUTUBE]
This is why I voted Justice League.


----------



## James Bond (May 16, 2015)

No Ultimate Muscle?


----------



## Jeff (May 16, 2015)

None of the shows included were on Toonami


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Except for Teen Titans, Ben 10, Justice League, and Samurai Jack.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 16, 2015)

Cartoon Network had new Looney Tunes during this time?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

I think the proper name of the thread would be "your favorite" show and not the best.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Why can't you post which show you think is the best?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Why can't you post which show you think is the best?



They had their goods and their bads. I could tell you my favorites:
Dexter's Lab, Jhonny Bravo, Courage, Billy mandy and the original merry meoldies. But I wouldnt know how to deduct which one was the best since they all had their pros and cons. Their good writting, good animation and vice versa.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2015)

I enjoyed Teen Titans and the Justice League series but I'm surprise there's not mention of Megas XLR.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 16, 2015)

I voted Teen Titans, but saw JLU after the fact. 

Fuck this poll.


----------



## funzmu (May 16, 2015)

Johnny bravo rules


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2015)

I voted Teen Titans only because I missed the option that said "Justice League"


----------



## Pilaf (May 17, 2015)

I voted for the Powerpuff Girls. Because I like them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2015)

Dexter or powerpuff girls

Making this a one choice poll was evil


----------



## DavyChan (May 19, 2015)

Jeff said:


> There's a reason why that creepy ass ghost guy and his "return the slaaaab" voice still rings out in my head every so often.  Courage the Cowardly Dog was essential for me to overcome my...cowardice.  It was entertaining, funny, yet made you feel warm and fuzzy inside when Courage would somehow succeed despite being scared as fuck.
> 
> Not to mention his impersonations of the episode's villain was always awesome.
> 
> Besides that, anyone else not watch the top 7 or so series on the poll?  Other than Foster's Home I didn't watch most of them once, probably because they were popular when I was already over CN besides Adult Swim.



OMG IKR. yay. I'm so this.



Jeff said:


> Wasn't Danny Phantom on Nick?



mhm



Gabe said:


> Dexter was my favorite as a kid



LOVED IT



Violent By Design said:


> Cartoon Network had new Looney Tunes during this time?



Looking back, it wasn't. sorry. I guess we can replace it with Baby Looney Tunes.



PlacidSanity said:


> I enjoyed Teen Titans and the Justice League series but I'm surprise there's not mention of Megas XLR.



dude, i put Megas XLR first. But I wanted to make it only really popular shows. the poll was already long enough. I essentially wanted it to be 20 choices.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 19, 2015)

From that list:

Samurai Jack and Powerpuff Girls

Xiaolin Showdown was a good show too. 



The memories


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)

Xiaolin Showdown had a lowkey sequel recently, didn't it...how was it?


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

So much better.

[YOUTUBE]fTYxLOAidy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DavyChan (May 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Xiaolin Showdown had a lowkey sequel recently, didn't it...how was it?



it was terrible. I don't think any1 watched it.  I know sure as hell I didn't. xD


----------



## Stringer (May 24, 2015)

Justice League Unlimited for me, it's really a no brainer.

Samurai Jack, Teen Titans and Ben 10 were also quite fun.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 28, 2015)

Teen Titans, Justice League Unlimited and Megas XLR.


----------



## Xcoyote (May 31, 2015)

Samurai Jack


----------



## Mikaveli (May 31, 2015)

How can it be of all time if its between 2000-2010? lol

But I'd say Ed, Edd, n Eddy, KND, or Billy and Mandy.

Teen Titans is a peg under those for me


----------

